# Kohler Engine CV15S Problem



## DblGun (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a craftsman model # 917 252590 mower with a Kohler 15 HP engine. The engine starts and runs great except for when I am going up hills. When I start to go up a hill the engine starts cutting out like it is running out of gas. It never dies completely, but it runs like it is. I changed the fuel filter, and spark plug. I also took the bowl off of the carburetor and sprayed it with cleaner. I removed the float and checked it and it is not cracked and seems to be working properly. Any suggestions on what might be causing this?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does it have a fuel pump, or is it gravity feed?


----------



## DblGun (Jun 13, 2012)

It is gravity fed


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It could be a fuel line, or gas tank issue to you might need to check to be sure the tank, and line are clear. You might also want to be sure the vent in your fuel cap is not plugged as well.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Use the GENUINE Kohler fuel filter. *75 micron*.

There are cases where the Owners manual specified the filter for an engine with a fuel pump for a gravity system.
The "pump" filter is a finer "mesh" and can cause symptoms like yours.


----------

